# Where to get training in knife, side handel baton PR24, and baton?



## kip42 (Aug 4, 2010)

I want to move to Ninjitsu but want to also learn to use a PR24 (side handle baton), regular police baton, nunchucka, and a folding knife at a high level. What arts or arts should I look into to see if I can just focuss on these weapons in?


----------



## David43515 (Aug 4, 2010)

Any good Filipino MA program will have the baton and knife covered EXTREMELY well. They`ll probably also have good material for side-handle baton and nunchaku. The best PR24 material I ever saw personally was from Hsing-I kung fu, but that`s rare as hen`s teeth. 

Once you`ve done kali or escrima for a while you`ll realize that nunchaku and baton are basicaly the same. One is just flexible. Search Youtube for Atienza Kali. There`s a clip of one of the Atienze brothers doing kali with a sock with a rock in it. Very similar to nunchaku and you couldn`t get more flexible.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay, it's Ninjutsu, not Ninjitsu. Hopefully that was just a typo? And none of those weapons are part of Ninjutsu (although some schools may incorporate some, particularly knife or baton, especially if the instructor or some of the students are LEO's). But looking for a single system that teaches exactly what you want, and nothing else, is just setting you up to be disappointed in everything you find.


----------



## Skpotamus (Aug 5, 2010)

Okinawan systems typically have the Tonfa, or side handle baton as part of their curriculum.  

Having done a lot of tonfa work in an Okinawan system, I'd say the effective striking uses of it are essentially the same as a regular baton (escrima stick) with the addition of using it for punching and some forearm strikes.   The tonfa swings that get taught using the side handle and spinning the baton are extremely weak compared to using it like a regular baton/escrima.  The unique uses of it have been as levers for grappling, or a load for forearm strikes or punches. This was what LEO's were trained in really, how to use it to help apply locks to subjects while trying to restrain them.  They ended up causing a lot of injuries though, so most depts went to the collapsible batons.  

If you can't find an instructor willing to show you the tonfa material, (most schools the weapons work is higher level stuff and takes years to get to), Gene Lebell has a book out called grappling with a club.  It's not a side handle baton persee, but it will give you an idea of how to use the baton for locks.  

Found this link here for it, comes with some DVD's as well.  http://www.genelebell.com/product-16.html

Hope this helps


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 5, 2010)

The *principles* from almost any system of Arnis, Eskrima, Kali or Ninjutsu will work for you. (though they have very different delivery systems)  Find a school/teacher that you like and start training.


----------



## Drac (Aug 6, 2010)

Contact Monodnock http://www.batons.com/.


----------



## Hudson69 (Aug 6, 2010)

I would suggest looking at the police training sites.  The PR-24, baton and knife are all weapons that police carry but look beyond the basic training for police as they are very basic and, in the case of the PR almost assinine in application.

But cops being cops there are a lot of schools out there taught by experienced LEO's that have seen the weaknesses or gaps in basic LEO training that have put together some solid courses.

It is these courses that can get you a solid foundation in one of the above mentioned weapons while just learning that weapon.  A 40 hour course on just shanking, I mean knife use is a great foundation for later short blade training in a formal martial art 

If you do this route and look into the course before just dropping money into it you will get techniques that come from modern real-world street combat application(s) and dont have to worry about a modern translation of a 300 year old technique by someone who has never been in a fight for their life at 0300 hrs by a tweaked out thug... not that this has ever happened to me (God bless the collapsible baton  ).

My .02 only


----------

